# Falmouth Towage Co



## MikeOBrien (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to hear from anyone who worked for Falmouth Towage Co during the late 1950's and early sixties. There were five tugs in the fleet, Lynch, Northgate Scott, Codicote Scott, Fairnlee and the Norgrove. Latee the Arusha joined the fleet and was renamed St. Mawes. Would love to hear from anyone as long as they are still in this world. I was a deck boy and later deck hand n the Lynch with Frank Lang as skipper, Tom Adamson as mate, Doug Richards Chief engineer, Eric Martin Deck hand, Jack Orchard Second Engineer and Jim Houlston stoker.
Many thanks
Mike O'Brien


----------



## BR_Reef (Jul 8, 2008)

This message may have no connection to your enquiry, but can I reminisce ? As a schoolboy in Sydney NSW, the Henry Robb of Leith built ARUSHA of 1951 was the tug boat of my dreams, a realm that hadn't diminished in the late 1960s when I passed a line from my ship to ST. MAWES at Falmouth. Big sigh, and thanks for the memories !


----------

